#ubuntu-jp 2011-05-30
<NicolasRaoul> こんにちは。ニコラです。昨日Nattyをインストールしました。なぜか、「会社」の「社」という漢字は古い書き方で表示されます。 http://askubuntu.com/questions/45977 どうすれば良いですか？よろしくお願いします。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんにちは． Hello! Salut!
<Yuzuchan> http://japan.zdnet.com/os/analysis/35003075/2/
<Yuzuchan> NVIDIAのグラフィックスチップセットを使っているマシンにインストールしようとしている人は、気をつけて欲しい。かなり大きな（下手をすると集団代表訴訟ものの）問題があり
<Yuzuchan> kwsk!
<Yuzuchan> ご存知の方はいらっしゃいませんか。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hi!
<kokemomo> こんばんわ
#ubuntu-jp 2011-05-31
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<mizuno> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<hito_jp> 書記るのは水野さんに変わってもらいました
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20110531 もうできてた。ありがとうございます。
<mizuno> ぉぅぃぇ
<jkbys> アクションアイテムで何かありますか
<mizuno> 北海道のページは作りました……は先週言ったっけ
<jkbys> 懇親会はアサヒビール園なんですね
<mizuno> はい。前夜祭はサッポロビール園です
<hito_jp> 注目するのそこ!?
<jkbys> サッポロビール園は隣がアリオなのでまるで八尾に帰ってきたような気分に
<mizuno> 詳しいすね
<ikuyaNOTE> アリオ八尾イイネ
<Mocchi> 北海道いいなぁ。
<jkbys> 坂本さんが電車で参加という噂もありましたが
<Mocchi> うーん、いろいろ厳しいです。北海道はでっかいどー。。。
<mizuno> 函館-札幌間はチャリですよね
<jkbys> また鼻血がでる
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<jkbys> では議題のほうへ
<jkbys> OSC京都
<mizuno> セミナーのお題と担当ですね
<jkbys> セミナーはたまには私がやろうかなと思っています
<jkbys> お題は決めていない
<ikuyaNOTE> 仰向けで世界を目指す？
<jkbys> Ubuntu関係ナクナル
<mizuno> お題は、一月前くらいを目処に事務局に連絡すればいいと思います
<mizuno> たぶん
<jkbys> そのぐらいには決めます
<mizuno> んでは6月の半ばくらいまでには決めるということで
<hito_jp> アクションアイテムに入れておかないと100%忘れます（経験者談
<hito_jp> まあ「Ubuntuを使って仰向けで世界を目指す」にすればUbuntu関係あるよ！（笑顔
<jkbys> ソレダ
<Henrich> mu
<Henrich> 仰天ですな
<mizuno> アクションアイテムに足しました
<hito_jp> 夢の発明、仰向kebuntu誕生。
<Mocchi> 仰向けを・・・ですか？
<jkbys> 京都で他になにかありますか
<mizuno> 今年は開催場所がKRPです、というのはみなさん知ってますよね
<mizuno> 駅のそばじゃないので、懇親会どうしようか、とか
<mizuno> まあ、Debianと相談しましょう……というあたりで
<hito_jp> 京都駅まで出てもらえると遠方帰宅組は助かるなぁ。
<hito_jp> 特に今回はなんか、いつもより宿が厳しめな感じです。
<hito_jp> とゆー前提で調整して頂けるととても助かりますです。
<mizuno> 了解デス
<jkbys> じゃあ京都はこんなところで
<jkbys> OSC名古屋
<mizuno> 近鉄特急が便利です
<ikuyaNOTE> 8/20は無理っぽいなぁ
<mizuno> むむー
<hito_jp> 水野さん無理っぽいんでしたっけ。
<mizuno> 私は行く予定です
<mizuno> 久しぶりに矢場とん行きたい
<hito_jp> じゃあ大丈夫なのかなー。
<hito_jp> あ。忘れてた。OSCの機材としてノートPC託しましたけど、あれ機材ページへの反映ってしたんでしたっけ。
<mizuno> おおっと、足した記憶はないです
<hito_jp> ノートPC + 無線LANカード、か。無線LAN内蔵されてないので覚悟しろってどっかに書いておかないとわりとぴんちです。
<hito_jp> 逆に言うと、それだけ周知されてればきっと平気。
<hito_jp> 北海道の会場からとかでもいいんで、足しておいて頂けます？（むちゃぶり
<mizuno> あとでやっときますー
<hito_jp> スペックはメールをコピペしておいていただければー
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<mizuno> 名古屋に行ける、って人は今のところ私だけかなー
<Henrich> あれ、味噌の人は？
<mizuno> 未定らしいです
<mizuno> 申し込み期限は6月27日なので、もう少し待ちましょうか
<jkbys> 上司に行くように言ってもらうしかない
<mizuno> まだ慌てるような時間じゃない
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか OSC以外でも
<hito_jp> Adobe Reader + bash補完ネタ
<mizuno> Remix出しなおしの件？
<hito_jp> Remix出し直しはすこっとK先生により自分が刺さっている状態でもリリースされました。
<hito_jp> ちがう、
<hito_jp> lang-supportが、が抜けている。
<mizuno> lang-supportが出たので、問題なし？
<hito_jp> 再作成する必要があれば再作成可能。
<hito_jp> やること：apt-cloneにパッチする、Remix ISOイメージ作り直す、QAやりなおす
<hito_jp> QA手順の見直しも必要な気がしなくもない。
<mizuno> QA手順については柴田さんがなにか言ってた記憶が
<hito_jp> Remix ISOイメージ作り直し時にlanguage-support{,-common}とapt-cloneパッチ版が含まれるようにすればとりあえずはOK。
<mizuno> なるほど
<hito_jp> それは情報量がなさげなんですが「なにか」を思い出して語ってください。小一時間ほど。
<mizuno> テスト自動化とか言ってた気がしますが、よく覚えていません(ぉ
<hito_jp> テスト自動化はしないと死ぬねーとは思いつつ手を付ける時間がまず……
<Mocchi> 私がやっていて思ったのは、手動だとテストケースが多すぎて人数（と時間）が足りないなぁと > QA手順
<Mocchi> 今回はテスト版リリースから公開まで4日しかなかったと記憶してます。ちょっと焦りすぎ？
<hito_jp> いや今回むしろ時間が多い気が。
<Mocchi> そうだったのですかー！？　←新人の叫び
<hito_jp> 一番やばいのは、テストケースのカバレッジを誰も見てないつーことでして。
<hito_jp> むしろあのテストケース、基本的にわたしが10分ぐらいででっち上げたヤツなので……
<hito_jp> 今回のapt-clone動かないぜ問題を踏み抜いたのは、インストーラー見てカバレッジ見直す、っていうやってて当然の作業ができてなかったことではないかとー。
<Mocchi> カバレジ見てましたけど、涙で目が霞んで・・・フォント入れ替える前と後で標準アプリケーション全てテストするの？みたいな慟哭。。。
<hito_jp> 可能なら RC-> Release とか Beta2 -> Release ではなく、Beta1 -> Release にした方がいいのかもしんない。
<hito_jp> ぬ？
<hito_jp> 待って待って、それ何の話かわかってない。そんな手順ありましたっけ。>フォント入れ替える前と後
<Mocchi> hito_jp: フォント入れ替えは勘違いでした、すみません。標準状態とTakaoを指定した後とでチェックするというのがあったということを言いたかったです。
<hito_jp> ……それもあったっけ……？
<jkbys> Takaoを指定というのが分からない
<mizuno> Takaoが指定されていることを確認するテストはあった気がします
<Mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Develop/Natty/QA/RemixCDImage
<hito_jp> どこに該当するのか分からない……。
<jkbys> Takaoを指定じゃなくて、何もしなくてもTakaoになっているかどうかというテストですよね
<Mocchi> ほんとだ、Takao指定というテストはなかったです。どこで勘違いしたんだろう。。。
<jkbys> で、何を決めないといけないんでしたっけ
<hito_jp> Remix再リリースするの？　ですかね
<mizuno> どうしましょう？
<jkbys> 今さら感もあるけどどうだろう
<ikuyaNOTE> 今更な感じですねぇ
<mizuno> やんなくていい気もしますね
<jkbys> 要望があるならやるのもいいとは思いますが
<hito_jp> 要望あるならMLにお寄せください。まる。
<jkbys> じゃあこのログみて要望があれば考える、あたりでしょうか
<mizuno> それでよさそうですね
<jkbys> 他になにかあるでしょうか
<hito_jp> アクションアイテムに「QAのカバレッジを見直す」ってかいといてもらえますか……（忘れる自信があるらしい
<mizuno> かいときました
<hito_jp> ありがとうございます
<jkbys> 他になければ終わりましょうか
<jkbys> 次回も火曜日の22:00でいいですか？
<Mocchi> はい
<mizuno> はい
<jkbys> 7日ということで。お疲れ様でした。
<hito_jp> おつかれさまでした
<hito_jp> だめだー、トリガーがあれば思い出せるけどインデクシングされてないから情報が取り出せないー。
<Mocchi> お疲れ様でしたー
<ikuyaNOTE> インデックスは重要ですね
<hito_jp> しょせん疑似写真記憶だからなー。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
#ubuntu-jp 2011-06-01
<freeflying> hi all, is this for Ubuntu Japan loco team?
<micahcowan> Yes
 * micahcowan <-- just a lurker
<freeflying> any of you wii show up at Linux Conf Japan?
<freeflying> will
<Guest30053> こんにちは
<Yuzu-> こんばんは。
<Guest30053> さようなら
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<Guest30053> hello
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hi!
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Guest30053: Where are you from?
<Guest30053> guess
<Emmanuel_Chanel> From Beijing, China, right?
<Guest30053> how do you know
<Guest30053> shanghai
<Emmanuel_Chanel> $whois 2001:da8:8006:9209:f2de:f1ff:fe0c:1e66
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ok. I was wrong just about the city.
<Guest30053> in fact i don't understand
<Guest30053> what do you mean
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Everyone here can know your IP address. The address is 2001:da8:8006:9209:f2de:f1ff:fe0c:1e66 .
<Guest30053> that's ok
<Emmanuel_Chanel> And by whois command, we can know what network you use.
<Guest30053> i really do not know
<Guest30053> i wonder don't you hate chinsese
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Well, if you heard hatred from Japanese, you would be in the political debate area.
<Guest30053> great
<Guest30053> i like ubuntu ,and you do
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Yes.
#ubuntu-jp 2011-06-02
<Yuzu-> http://japan.zdnet.com/os/analysis/35003395/ Ubuntu Unityを凌ぐGNOME 3-- Fedora 15で使ってみた
<Emmanuel_Chanel> hi
<amigojapan> hi Emmanuel_Chanel
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Yuzu-: How do you like that article?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hola, amigojapan !
<amigojapan> hola
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Yuzu-: Well, to use Fedora back is also a good selection. Fedora has very many binary packages including third parties, too. How about you?
<Yuzu-> GNOME3はまだ試していないのでたんとも。
<Yuzu-> なんとも
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Me, neither...
<Yuzu-> UnityよりはGnomeの方が初心者に優しそうな感じですね
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 私は， Unity は使えない環境にいます． Gnome の方に慣れていますしねえ…
<Yuzu-> 「アプリケーション一覧どこー？！」ってなると思います。＠Unity
<Emmanuel_Chanel> それは困った事になりそう…
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Ubuntu Magazine の次の号で取り上げてくれると助かる感じ？
<Yuzu-_> 切断された。ただいま。
<Yuzu-_> 検索メニューで日本語打てないとへたれる人間なので､ちょっと辛い。
<Yuzu-_> （そんなのいらねえ人もいると思いますが
<iwaim> パソコン初心者には「アプリケーション一覧」なんていらないかもね。
<iwaim> WindowsやMac OS Xを結構知っていて、Linux初心者だったら戸惑うかもしれない。
<Yuzu-_> ああ、WindowsXP利用者層を念頭に置いてですよ。
<Yuzu-_> まあ慣れたら本当にいらないですけどね。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 長年 Linux メインだけど， Gnome メインなので，どちらにしろ，私は Unity は戸惑いそうですね…
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Fedora での Gnome 3 も試してみる価値はあるのかも…
<Yuzu-_> MacのDockみたいなのが簡単かと。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Mac は，触った事ないんですよ…
<iwaim> 使い慣れたUIとは違う系統のUIは戸惑う
<iwaim> ってのは大抵の場合にあてはまるので
<iwaim> そこをどうみるのかというというだけの話かなあ、と。
<Yuzu-_> ですね
<Yuzu-_> 数字キー押す方より、マウス動かしたいという人はいないでしょうし。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 確かに…初心者は逆なのかも知れませんけど，キー押して省略出来る操作はそうしたいでしょうね．
<iwaim> マウスよりもトラックポイント派だから、マウスカーソル動かすのも苦にならないからなあ。私は。
<iwaim> キーボードから手を離してマウスを、ってのは面倒だとは想像できる。長年、ほぼそんな操作はしてないけど。
<iwaim> と、まあいろんな人がいて、いろんな環境があるだけかな。
<iwaim> それを踏まえた上でUIを語るのは、ものすごく大変だという気はする。
<Yuzu-_> これ余談ですが
<iwaim> 幸い、デフォルトなんてデフォルトに過ぎないので
<iwaim> 好きなデスクトップ環境使えばええだけちゃうかなー
<iwaim> デフォルトが好きだ嫌いだという話は
<Yuzu-_> マウスの移動距離をいじってない人がいて驚いたことがあります
<iwaim> だいたいの場合において不毛。
<iwaim> 私は今までの人生で、そこをいじったことないなあw
<Yuzu-_> マウスどんだけ動かしてるんだとｗ
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Ubuntu 10.10 のデフォールトのデスクトップ・テーマは，ウィンドウのタイトルが読みにくくて，クリアールックスにしています．
<iwaim> 移動距離って、物理的に動かす距離とPC上で動く距離のことで、それのデフォルト値をいじるかどうかという話ですよね。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 私もいじっていませんねえ…
<iwaim> そんなに困るほどのデフォルト値なOSにはあたったことないです。
<iwaim> 「テーブルの端にきたのでそれ以上右にマウスを動かせません！」という笑い話はきいたことあるけども
<Yuzu-_> あれって自動的に調整されていましたっけ。
<iwaim> そもそもマウスを浮かしてもどさなあかんほどの操作は人生のなかでそれほど経験ない。
<iwaim> そもそもそれを知らない程度に、デフォルトに違和感をもったことないです。＞自動的に調整
<Yuzu-_> ほえー
<Yuzu-_> 自分が変わり者なのか
<Yuzu-_> ふむ。
<iwaim> そうでもないと思いますよ。
<iwaim> いろんな人がいるだけだと思うので。
<iwaim> 私は結構長い間、IBMスペースセイバー2キーボードとThinkPadのユーザなので
<iwaim> トラックポイントだからデフォルトでも許容範囲、というだけなのかもしれないですし。
<Yuzu-_> キーボードの中央にある赤い玉のやつですよね
<iwaim> ええ、そうです。
<Yuzu-_> あれはよさそう
<iwaim> 便利ですよー
<iwaim> たとえば、ウェブブラウザのタブの選択を、なんらかのキーバインドで移動するってのはやったことないです。私は。
<iwaim> （マウスに手を伸ばさずにキーボードのホームポジションに近いところにトラックポイントがあるから）時間的に差はなさそうだから、視覚的にマウスカーソルもってく方に慣れた。
<Yuzu-_> 詳しい方はキーボードでやっているイメージがありましたが、そうでもないんですね。
<iwaim> ある意味ではキーボードでやってますよ！w
<Yuzu-_> ははｗ
<iwaim> ThinkPadに出会わなければ、トラックポイントの良さを知らずに生きてきたかもしれません。
<Yuzu-_> ThinkPad使う人って､仕事人って感じです。
<iwaim> ウェブ業界では、最近はMac OS Xが流行りっぽいですよ！
<iwaim> だいぶ前からですけど。
<Yuzu-_> 高くて個人用は持っていないです。
<iwaim> 最近、一昔前と比べたらなんでもすごく安いですよー
<Yuzu-_> 学校やら、バイト先はMacなんですけどね。
<iwaim> おー
<iwaim> そんなところにもMacが。
<Yuzu-_> ああ､美大ですから。
<iwaim> なるほど。それだとありそうだ。
<Yuzu-_> freenodeの中だと浮く人種ですね。
<iwaim> 私はMacにはそれほど興味ないけども、最近の値段だと1台ぐらい買ってもいいかも、というぐらいの値段ではある。そういいつつ結局買わないと思うけどw
<iwaim> 技術系が多そうですからね＞freenode系
<Yuzu-_> UNIXに含まれるんでしたら、ハッカー御用達なんじゃないですか？（そうでもない？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 技術系プロジェクトの公式チャンネル集めているところですし…
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Mac がですか？
<iwaim> Mac OS Xは常用しているプログラマは結構多いと思う。
<iwaim> 比率はしらんけど
<Emmanuel_Chanel> なるほど．私は Mac OS X は常用していません…プログラマーでは…ありませんけど…
<iwaim> Linux使っている人よりはよく見かける。勉強会系でみかける人の比率だと。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> へえ…
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 印刷用は Mac とか，そんな話もありますしねえ…
<iwaim> ああ、「ウェブ方面の勉強会」と限定した方がいいのかもな。
<iwaim> たぶん、Apacheとかなんらかのプログラミング言語とかも動かしやすいからWindowsからMac OS Xに移った人が多いんじゃないだろうか。
<Yuzu-_> Windows8に期待している人はいるのだろうか。
<Yuzu-_> （いや、７悪くないけど。
<iwaim> AdobeのアプリがWindowsでもまともに動かなかったときは印刷ならMac一択だったみたいですね。
<iwaim> もっと情報でてこないとなんとも言えないんじゃないかなあ、というぐらいの意見しかもってないです＜Windows 8
<Yuzu-_> 今必死でしょうしね
<Yuzu-_> 何かやってくれるかもしれません。
<iwaim> PC用の商用OSが2つあって、そこで競争してくれるのはいいことですしね。
<iwaim> 今のAppleはPC用OSをどう考えているのかよくしらないけども。
<iwaim> iPodなどの展開とそれとの連携という仕組みを確立したのは（対Microsoftという意味ではなくて）ビジネスとしては勝ちだという気はするけど。
<Yuzu-_> iPodが売れるとは思ってなかったなあ
<Yuzu-_> モノクロでゲームボーイみたいじゃなかったですか
<iwaim> 本体に（シールではなく）刻印打ってくれるのは素晴らしい、とかいろいろ分析はあるようですが
<iwaim> みんな、音楽好きなんですねぇ、と。
<Yuzu-_> 小出しに改良していくのが意図的なんだとか
<iwaim> Mac OS Xもそうですけど
<iwaim> あの頻度で出すのに追いかける人がそこそこいるのは
<iwaim> すごいことですねぇ
<Yuzu-_> ビジネス的にはうまいけど、日本の技術屋の思考に対立する
<iwaim> でも、日本の携帯電話業界もある意味では同じじゃないですか。
<Yuzu-_> もっとも、
<Yuzu-_> ああ、それですね
<iwaim> ま、毎回買い換える人は少ないだろうけど。
<iwaim> でも、スマートフォンだとそれに近い人はいるっぽいですね。なんかすごい気がするけど。
<Yuzu-_> でも、そのときに導入できるものは全力で突っ込むじゃないですか
<Yuzu-_> ＜日本だと
<iwaim> ああ、そうですね。
<iwaim> （たぶん
<Yuzu-_> でもAppleはそうでないというｗ
<iwaim> 小出しにコミットしていく職業プログラマの話はきいたことあるな
<iwaim> ハマるときもあるから、毎日全力ではコミットしないんだとか
<iwaim> 手元にコードはあっても。
<Yuzu-_> http://www.toyokeizai.net/business/strategy/detail/AC/2406468da573f48e6efa3528a9f11b42/
<iwaim> きっとどこかに歪みがあるんだろうなあ。サボるからじゃなくてハマって成果物がでない日があるなら、それはそれで許容する職場の方がいいと思うんだけど。
<Yuzu-_> 日本的ではない感じですね
<Yuzu-_> 力を抜くことを知らないという
<Yuzu-_> もっとも手抜きは論外ですが。
<Yuzu-_> 記事によると長寿化の時代かー
<Yuzu-_> 確かにそうしていますね。
<iwaim> PCでも携帯電話でもハードウェア的な寿命はそこそこ長いですからねー
<Yuzu-_> そこで、ありがたくLinuxを入れるっと。
<Yuzu-_> へなちょこスペックでも快適です。Vineをありがとうございます。（ｗ
<Yuzu-_> Ubuntuは初期XP時代のマシンだと少々辛いです
<emiryun> こんばんはー＆はじめましてー
<emiryun> このchでミーティング以外のログを初めて見た…
<Yuzu-_> こんばんは。
<iwaim> ばれてるw
<iwaim> こんばんは。ミーティング以外にもたまに会話ありますよー
<iwaim> デフォルトの重さは、デフォルトで何を動かすのかというところが大きいはずなのでそこでしょうね。
<iwaim> いろいろ動くと快適になる。しかし重くなる。
<emiryun> IRC Proxy経由で見ているのですが、気がつくと流れていたりとか終わっていたりとか...
<iwaim> というのは仕方ないんだと思います。
<Yuzu-_> まあIRCを雑談に使うと時間がおそろしく無駄ですからね
<iwaim> 重けりゃLXDEあたりでも使ってみるのもいいんじゃないですかねー
<emiryun> そのIRC Proxy動かしてるPCはXP初期(SP0)プレインストールPCで、XP消してLubuntu動かしてます...
<iwaim> 時間が湯水のように浪費されるw
<iwaim> > 雑談IRC
<emiryun> IRCは携帯でも見てるので廃人状態です...w
<iwaim> 得ることももちろんあるんだけど、費用対効果は低めのことが多いw
<iwaim> それは廃人ですねw
<emiryun> おまけにTwitterもIRCで見てる...(廃
<iwaim> そこは誤差ですよ、たぶんw
<iwaim> お腹すいたのでごはんたべてくるか食材買出しに。
<iwaim> ～
<Yuzu-_> ノシ
<emiryun> お気をつけてー
<iwaim> 財布わすれたw
<emiryun> サザエさん...w
<iwaim> 途中できづいてよかったw
<iwaim> 不在票はいってたので散歩ついでに郵便局に荷物受け取りにいってくることにした。
<iwaim> では気をつけていってきます。財布もってw
<emiryun> お気をつけてー
<emiryun> 6-7年くらい前の中古PCにXP入れて、ブロードバンド回線契約したらタダであげます、という商売をやってる会社があるけど
<emiryun> XPじゃなくてUbuntu入れたらどうなるのだろうと思ったり(サポートコストが高そうだけど
<Yuzu-> うーん
<Yuzu-> 用途にもよるけど、GoogleChromeOSの方が楽かも。
<Yuzu-> （おい
<emiryun> Web見たい(YouTubeとかの動画も含む)、メールやりたい、くらいならChromeOSか...
<Yuzu-> というかPCいらないというｗ
<emiryun> Androidタブレットでもいいか...w
<Yuzu-> iPadすごいですよね。店頭で老若男女遊んでます
<Yuzu-> Androidどうなるかなあ
<Yuzu-> ハードウェアが統一されていないと､やっぱつらいんだろうか。
<emiryun> しばらく前に、NTT東日本がレンタルしていた光iフレームという自由度のないAndroidタブレット触ったけど
<emiryun> 何もかもがもっさりしていてその後iPad(初代)触ったら天国でした
<emiryun> まずiOS並みとは言わなくてももっさりじゃないものが出ないと...
<emiryun> もうあるのかもしれないけど
<Yuzu-> いやー
<Yuzu-> いまだにもっさりかとｗ
<Yuzu-> http://k-tai.impress.co.jp/docs/review/20110209_425767.html
<Yuzu-> 主婦とか高齢者向けかな
<Yuzu-> でも、iPadでいいか。
<Yuzu-> ハッキングが楽しい人はAndroid支持という風な棲み分けで
<Vauxhall> greetings
#ubuntu-jp 2011-06-04
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<hidekiai> konnichiha...
<hidekiai> nihongo de no TTS ga shitai no desukedo nani wo tsukae ba ii no de shouka?  eSpeak? Pico?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello! I don't know even what TTS is.
<hidekiai> oh sorry, TTS = Text To Speech
<hidekiai> most of the time used for blind people
<hidekiai> but these days starting to use for driving like navigations
#ubuntu-jp 2012-05-29
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<hito_jp> ちょっと別の作業しながらなので、chonanさん、議事録お願いしてしまっても大丈夫でしょうか？
<jkbys> おられないかな
<hito_jp> うぬ。他に議事録を取り得る方でかつ今おられる方？
<jkbys> また俺が独り言を言いながら議事録を書くパターンか
<hito_jp> とりあえず中断できる準備をします。5minお待ちを
<jkbys> さすが俺達のhitoさんやで
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120529
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムで何かあるでしょうか
<jkbys> わたくしは今週もなにもできていません。すいません。
<jkbys> イベントのグッズ発注して到着したぐらい
<hito_jp> アクションアイテムに入れてませんでしたが、 http://ubuntutym.u-toyama.ac.jp/ubuntu-ports/のquantal対応をしました
<jkbys> くぁんたる
<hito_jp> de,PPCが欲しい人は
<hito_jp> うあ
<hito_jp> で、現状armel/armhf（aarchが増えたらそれも）しか対応してないのですが、
<hito_jp> PPCが欲しい人、というのが具体的におられるようなら対応しようかなぁと思っています。よってこのログがMLに流れたら該当する方はご連絡を。
<jkbys> なるほど、ありがとうございます。
<hito_jp> なければ対応しません！　だってcloudのdaily imageみたいに不毛に容量食うのヤだし！
<jkbys> armelは欲しい人結構いるのかな
<hito_jp> 管理者：hito / メインユーザー（唯一のユーザー）：hito みたいなアホな光景はもうイヤだお。
<jkbys> それおもろい
<jkbys> アクションアイテムはそんなとこかな
<jkbys> OSC仙台
<jkbys> OSC仙台の申し込みが開始されました。
<jkbys> http://www.ospn.jp/osc2012-sendai/
<jkbys> [ ] 参加できる人は？
<jkbys> shibata
<hito_jp> chonanさんとタッグで問題解決、という感じですね。
<jkbys> なんか安定感があるな
<jkbys> 私は行けなさそうです
<jkbys> 申し込みは6・6だったかな
<hito_jp> 参加して可、chonanさんに交通費出るの、が課題かなぁと思いました。
<jkbys> メンバーになってもらうとスッキリするかな？
<jkbys> べつにメンバーじゃなくても反対なければ出すべきだと個人的には思うけど
<hito_jp> メンバーになるにはイベント参加が必要で交通費出るにはメンバーにならないといけない、とか割と不毛。
<jkbys> イベント参加が必要なんだっけ
<hito_jp> なので、意志決定として「出す」でいいんじゃないかなーと思いました。
<hito_jp> 必須ではないですが、合った方がいいですね。
<jkbys> まぁ、直接会ったほうがいいってのはありますね
<hito_jp> でないとsignificantな部分は満たせない気がする。
<jkbys> 絶対ではないでしょうが
<hito_jp> あああ。「あった方がよい」は「経歴に含まれる方が良い」の意です。
<jkbys> ソッチカ
<hito_jp> 「実際に顔を会わせた方がいい」ではない、はず。
<jkbys> イベントはでないけどメンバーになるっていうルートは現状では考えられないかな？
<hito_jp> 考えられる気がしますが、出ないで済ませる理由もいまいち……。
<jkbys> まぁ、そういう人がもし出てきたら考えれば良さそうかな
<hito_jp> お住まいが九州とか東北四国だとわりとしんどいですかね。
<jkbys> 住んでいるところでってのはありそうですね
<jkbys> 仙台の申し込みはシバタさんにお願いすればいいかな
<chonan> うが、ヤボ用で席を外している間に議論が...
<jkbys> ｷｬｰﾁｮｳﾅﾝｻｰﾝ
<mocchi> ログイン遅くなってごめんなさい。。。
<chonan> 交通費は当初から自費でいくことを念頭においておりましたので、実績積み場状態で問題ないですよ。
<hito_jp> いやそれはchonanさんの場合はいいかもなんですが、他の人の場合に困るかもしれないという。
<hito_jp> ……大方針でだけ合意しておいて、今は結論出さなくてもいっか……。
<chonan> 確かに、一般化したルールは考えておいたほうがいいですね。
<chonan> (議事録もお願いされかけてて、反応できなくてゴメンナサイ orz)
<hito_jp> 「必要に応じて支払うかも」ぐらいでいいですよね？
<jkbys> いいんじゃないでしょうか
<hito_jp> 「必要に応じて支払うかも、よってすでに貢献がある人は申請してみてください」ぐらいで。
<hito_jp> 具体的な貢献が積み重なってない場合はダメな気がひしひとしますが。
<jkbys> そりゃそうだ
<chonan> 必要に応じて Team で承認されればOKとか、そんな感じが良いかもしれないと思った。
<jkbys> この件はこんなものかな
<jkbys> 他になにか有りますか
<hito_jp> 自分はないです
<jkbys> じゃあ終わりましょうか
<jkbys> 次回も火曜22時でいいですか
<hito_jp> はい
<chonan> はい
<mocchi> はい
<jkbys> では5日ということで。おつかれさまでした。
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120529
<mizuno> おつかれさまでした
<hito_jp> みずのさんログ投げまかせた？
<mizuno> りょうかい
#ubuntu-jp 2012-05-31
<emiryun> うーむ。Lubuntu12.04+Chromium+Gnashでもradikoが聴けない…(adobe flashではmissing plug-inになる…
#ubuntu-jp 2012-06-01
<s_med> Hello. Is it allowed to speak english here?
<s_med> anyone?
#ubuntu-jp 2012-06-02
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<emiryun> こんばんは。
#ubuntu-jp 2012-06-03
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
#ubuntu-jp 2013-05-27
<biwam> ($B&X!&!.(B))$B"a(B(( $B!-!&&X(B)$B$3$s$P$s$O(B
<patter> こんばんは
#ubuntu-jp 2013-05-28
<shibata> こんばんは？
<mocchi> こんばんは
<chonan> こんばんは
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<glShibata> こんばんは
<shibata> jkbysさん待ち、でいいのかな
<mizuno> こんばんは
<mizuno> まにあったペン
<hito_jp> くたびれてダウン中ですが……あれ、小林さんログインしているけどゾンビ？
<jkbys> こんばんは
<yutaka-m___> こんばんは
<hito_jp> みなさんイベントお疲れ様でしたー。
<shibata> おつかれさまでした。
<hito_jp> そしてグリーさんならびに中の人であるyutaka-mさんありがとうございましたー。
<jkbys> お疲れ様でした
<chonan> おつかれさまでしたー
<glShibata> おつかれさまでした
<mizuno> おつかれさまでした
<RyunUda> おつかれさまでした
<chonan> ありがとうございましたー > 中の方々
<yutaka-m___> おつかれさまでしたー。よろしければまたご利用ください
<hito_jp> あと中継を担当していただいたgihyo.jpさんと、シャンパンの差し入れをして頂いたNRIさんと、うぶまが経由で周辺雑費を出して頂いていることになるAMWさんと参加者のみなさんありがとうございましたー。
<jkbys> ありがとうございました
<hito_jp> ……冷静に考えてみるとスポンサーはんぱない。
<jkbys> はんぱない
<hito_jp> 費用面の精算は、しばたさん（領収書はあずかったが現金しはらいがまだ）・kazken3さん（領収書が手元にあり支払いがまだ）・自分（同左）、であってます？
<hito_jp> （いくやさんと水野さんの交通費を除く）
<ikuyaNOTE> わーい交通費いくや交通費大好き
<mizuno> わあい(ry
<shibata> 自分から渡した領収書のうちコピー費用はchonanさんです。
<hito_jp> ぉぉぅ。了解です
<chonan> 50円でしたっけ
<jkbys> そこは「わぁい」だな
<ikuyaNOTE> にわかでごめんなさい
<mizuno> ごめんなさい
<hito_jp> ということでミーティングの議事録を取れる人
<mocchi> ノ
<hito_jp> よろしくお願いします？
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20130528
<kazken3> あってます＜領収書
<jkbys> ではアクションアイテムでなにかありますか
<shibata> 「オフラインミーティング...」のは消しちゃって大丈夫ですよね。
<hito_jp> たぶん
<shibata> あ、発表者の人は資料を https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Events/Offline201305 からリンクはってもらえるとうれしいです。
<hito_jp> まんじゅんさんのはヤバい部分をマスクしてからかな……。
<jkbys> そんなにやばかったのか
<hito_jp> このよっぱらいどもめ……！
<ikuyaNOTE> はーい
<mizuno> あとであげときます
<jkbys> 最近少しでもアルコールが入ると記憶が残らなくなってきたので自重しないとな
<shibata> よろしくお願いいたします。
<hito_jp> 自重を？
<mizuno> シラフなら覚えてるみたいじゃないですか……
<shibata> 資料は直接添付でも、slideshareなどへのリンクでもどちらでも。
<shibata> 自重も。
<hito_jp> ではよろしくお願いします？
<jkbys> よろしくおねがいします
<jkbys> アクションアイテムで他になにかありますか
<shibata> アクションアイテムは自分はそれくらいで。
<mizuno> 京都の申し込みはこのあとやります……
<hito_jp> オフラインミーティング規模のやつはともかく、みんなもうちょっとイベント開催慣れして経験値をためたり復活させたりしたほうがいいので、またちょっと小規模なやつやりましょう、というのがシメかなあ……
<jkbys> よろしくおねがいします
<jkbys> チームレポート
<jkbys>     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<jkbys>     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/
<jkbys>     [ ] 今週の更新は？
<jkbys> オフラインミーティングだけかな
<shibata> だと思います。
<jkbys> ではそれを追加で
<jkbys> イベント関連
<jkbys>     イベント用アイテムの購入
<jkbys>         https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Events/BoughtItem
<jkbys>         [] これでよい？
<jkbys> 購入アイテムリスト(案) (2013/06 〜 2013/09)
<jkbys> OSC沖縄(7月)、京都(8月)、北海道(9月)用アイテム。
<jkbys>     Ubuntu Dot Tシャツ Lサイズ 3枚
<jkbys>     Ubuntu Dot Tシャツ Mサイズ 3枚
<jkbys>     Ubuntuキャップ 3個
<jkbys>     Ubuntuストラップ 30本
<jkbys>     4色ボールペン 20本
<jkbys>     Ubuntu ポロシャツ ← ブーススタッフ用に購入する？
<jkbys> ポロシャツまだいるかな
<hito_jp> 要らないかなぁ……
<shibata> 前回はchonanさんとikuyaさんとglShibataさんかな。
<jkbys> だいたいみんな持ってるんかな
<hito_jp> むしろ日本独自にコレのCircle of humanバージョンを作るのがいいのかもとか思わなくもないです。http://www.prie-ma.jp/index.html
<hito_jp> 注：Emacsのど飴ではありません
<jkbys> 俺は子供の時からロゴの入った服を着ると頭がイーッってなる
<chonan> Emacsのど飴...
<mizuno> マグカップがショップから消えていました
<shibata> 今後、ブーススタッフよくしてくれる人が増えたらまた考える、今回はいらないでいいと思います。
<mizuno> OSCで人気だったのに
<shibata> ＞ポロシャツ
<jkbys> e-maのどあめはどうしよ
<shibata> mizuno: マグカップにかわりそうなものってありました？
<jkbys> あ、マグカップなくなったのか
<mizuno> コスト的に同じくらいで、目玉になりそうなのがなくてですね
<hito_jp> それはそれとしてグリーさんにお礼なアイテム調達せんかい
<shibata> 試しに作ってみるのはいいと思います。＞あめ
<jkbys> お礼なアイテム？
<hito_jp> ステッカー山ほどとか（どこがお礼なのか）。
<shibata> お札？
<mocchi> 御札？
<jkbys> オフダか
<hito_jp> マウスパッド山ほど渡すから社内で布教してねとか
<jkbys> お礼というよりテロ
<hito_jp> Kubuntu CDじゃなければいいと思うんだ。
<jkbys> ペンとかのほうが使ってもらいやすい気もする
<mizuno> Kubuntuボールペンがセール4年目くらいです
<hito_jp> 実用性という意味ではストラップですね。あのボールペン実用性うすい……。
<jkbys> 壊れるんですか
<hito_jp> 書けません。
<yutaka-m___> またしても配る役ですかｗ＜ステッカー
<jkbys> な、なんだってー
<shibata> マグカップっていくらぐらいでしたっけ。
<hito_jp> あと文房具のたぐいなら、国産品の品質が異常に高いので、Canonicalに許可とって日本で作ってそれを渡すのが正しい気がします。
<jkbys> なるほどねぇ
<shibata> shop.canonical.comおもい。。。
<hito_jp> 100本ロットなのが弱点ですが、意外と安いっす。このへん。http://www.fukuzaki.co.jp/item_list/1/96/271/
<hito_jp> というあたり含めて、日本独自でなんか作りましょう。Canonical Shopよりいいもの作れるハズ。
<hito_jp> （安くていいものが）
<jkbys> マグカップは22.5英ポンドだったっぽい
<shibata> 京都に間に合います？
<hito_jp> 京都は京都で最小限に調達じゃないかなぁ。Trademarkまわりのpermission取るのに時間かかる気がします。
<shibata> 今回の分はこれでGoでいいと思うのですがいかがでしょう。
<hito_jp> +1
<shibata> jkbys: どもです。
<ItSANgo> 蛍光ペンよさげですね。
<jkbys> +1
<shibata> あ、ごめんなさい「ポロシャツ」は、なしで。
<mizuno> +1
<chonan> +1
<hito_jp> あらためて+1
<ikuyaNOTE> +1
<ikuyaNOTE> マグカップ高いニャー
<jkbys> じゃあ注文しておきます
<jkbys> 円安でさらに割高になった
<shibata> よろしくお願いします。
<shibata> 次に決めるのが、「日本独自でなんか作る」かな。
<hito_jp> モノクロでいくなら1000円ぐらいかなぁ。http://www.mugcup.co.jp/oem_n.html
<hito_jp> 来週回しでいいかも
<shibata> 時間ないですしね。
<hito_jp> 判断するのに「ノベルティってのはどれぐらいで作れるものなのか」調べたいでしょうし。
<mizuno> そうですね
<jkbys> そうですね
<shibata> あ、日本語Remix DVDのプレスってどうなってるんでしょ？
<ikuyaNOTE> 薄い本か……。
<jkbys> そんな話あったかな
<shibata> 特に予定はない、なら、それでもいいんですけど。
<jkbys> 配ったほうがいいなら作ってもいいかもしれない
<shibata> OSC Tokyo/Springではとても評判良かったです。
<hito_jp> 12.04スペシャルってもともとプレスにするつもりで、間に合わなくて小林さん手作りという展開になったと認識してます。
<jkbys> 中華圏の休みとかぶったのもあってな・・・
<jkbys> プレスするなら12.04プラス13.04のDVDってことになるんかな
<hito_jp> うぶまがバックナンバーがもうすぐ一個増えるのでそれも……？
<shibata> 13.04は9ヶ月ですし12.04だけでもいいかもしれません。前回とまったく同じならテストの手間省けますし。
<jkbys> うぶまがバックナンバーが出た段階で決めてプレスしましょうか
<hito_jp> 前回とまったく同じ＝12.10が入ってる、という罠……。
<jkbys> できれば京都に間に合うように
<shibata> バックナンバーは公開タイミング問い合わせないと、京都には間に合わないかもしれませんね。
<shibata> あ、12.10入ってたんですっけ。。。
<jkbys> 京都って8月頭だったかな
<jkbys> 12.10入ってましたね
<jkbys> まぁ、13.04に差し替えるだけなら大きな手間じゃないハズ
<mizuno> 8頭です
<shibata> 12.10のほうがEOL遠いから（ぇ
<ItSANgo> 日程：2013年8月2日(金)・3日(土) 10:00-17:00予定
<jkbys> 8頭って誤爆かと思った
<ItSANgo> http://www.ospn.jp/osc2013-kyoto/
<jkbys> なら7月頭までにプレスに回せば間に合うかな
<shibata> では、そういう方向で。
<jkbys> はい
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<hito_jp> 6月25ぐらいがデッドかも。
<mizuno> とくにないかな
<hito_jp> ないです
<hito_jp> 火曜日でいいです（先手
<jkbys> じゃあ終わりましょうか
<chonan> 特に無いです&火曜日でいいです
<jkbys> 次回も火曜日22時でいいですか
<mizuno> はい
<shibata> おつかれさまでした？
<jkbys> 6月4日ってことで。おつかれさまでした。
<chonan> おつかれさまでしたー
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20130528
<shibata> ありがとうございます。
<mocchi> 議題にない話題が多かったのでちゃんと記録取れてるかどうか心配です。みなさん確認をお願いします。
<hito_jp> そういうときは見出しだけ付けてログ参照って書きましょう（たぶん4度目）
<mocchi> じゃぁそのようにします。
<shibata> mocci: プレスのところ、hitoさんが書いたデッドラインの日程いれておいてもらえます？
<shibata> mocchi: おっと入れ違った。
<shibata> 遅くなりましたがログをMLになげまする。
<shibata> なげました。
#ubuntu-jp 2013-05-30
<ohatu> test
<ohatu> テスト
#ubuntu-jp 2014-05-27
<hito_jp> 呼ばずに……こばやしさんが……来た……だと……!?
<jkbys> こんばんは
<mizuno> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<mocchi> たった今来たんですが、誰か議事録取ってます？
<hito_jp> お願いできるととても嬉しい気配
<mocchi> どこまでやりました？
<hito_jp> だれも　なにも　やってない
<mocchi> 了解w
<mocchi> 議事録しばしお待ちを
<hito_jp> わたしは移動中なので無理！　みたいな
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20140527
<mocchi> お待たせしました。
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムでなにかありますか
<mizuno> アクションアイテムじゃないけど沖縄行ってきました
<hito_jp> そーりー
<jkbys> チームレポート
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/ [ ] 今週の更新は？
<jkbys> 5月にOSC沖縄を追加で
<hito_jp> 沖縄by水野さん　いれましたっけ？
<mocchi> 了解 > 5月にOSC沖縄
<hito_jp> かぶった……
<jkbys> ォーラムの分類
<jkbys>     Lubuntuだけを独立のフォーラムにするのはどうか？
<jkbys>         公式フレーバーは既存の「Ubuntuの利用」カテゴリの各フォーラムを利用することになっている。
<jkbys>             「派生ディストリビューション」ではない。
<jkbys>         しかしLubuntuは他の公式フレーバーと異なり、LXDE由来のガチな設定ファイル書きが必要。
<jkbys>         結果として混ぜるな危険的な要素がある。
<jkbys>         ……ということで、LubuntuはLubuntuのデスクトップ環境だけで別にカテゴリを作るのが良さそうな気がする。
<jkbys>             Lubuntu上で使う各アプリケーションは既存のフォーラムで暮らしてもらうのが妥当。
<jkbys>             ただし、LubuntuのDE由来の問題は随時移動する。
<jkbys>         [ ] ……という発想で、「Lubuntuのデスクトップ環境」という専用カテゴリを作るのは（ロジックとコストの両面で）妥当か？
<jkbys> どうやろこれ
<hito_jp> 実利用者に聞いてみてもいいかなぁという気はしています。
<mocchi> lubuntu使ったことないな。
<hito_jp> それはLubuntu使ったことがないから判断できないなっていう解釈でいいかしら……
<mocchi> そうです。
<hito_jp> フォーラムにもログ展開されますし、そこでいるいらないの意見が来てからpros/consまとめてもいいかなぁという気はしました。
<ikuyaNOTE> 設定ファイル書きのためだけにフォーラム分けるってのは理由としては弱いですね
<hito_jp> Lubuntu特有の事情ってのもそんなに無いといえば無いですからねぇ。とはいえ、なぜかLubuntuだけ派生送りにしてくれリクエストが複数の人からとんできがち（Kubuntuとかはスルーされている）
<ikuyaNOTE> Lubuntu Specificな話はwikiにまとめればいいのでは
<hito_jp> 一技術者としてはひじょーにそう思います。
<hito_jp> そもそもまとめないと資料価値無いよね感は日本全体に漂ってるんですが……
<ikuyaNOTE> 設定書くなんて耐えられないから私はXubuntuでいいです（軽めのは
<ikuyaNOTE> 説得力がないのでもう少し理論武装してから出直してきていただければ、という感じですねぇ私は
<ikuyaNOTE> なんでLubuntuだけ特別やねんという説明のコストが高そうです
<hito_jp> ということで「これ派生送り」リクエストを飛ばしてきている方々はフォーラムの注意書きを読んだ上で、↑の議論を踏まえてなんか意見ください。
<hito_jp> でいいです？
<ikuyaNOTE> +1
<hito_jp> 黙読するとたいていハマるので音読推奨キャンペーンとかは展開しておきたい。
<hito_jp> とくに他の意見もなさそうなので今日はこれぐらいで。
<kuromabo> あと追加で
<kuromabo> Ubuntu Japanese Translatorsの投票をお願いします
<kuromabo> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/enroll/translator_candidates
<hito_jp> candidates確認して投票すれというやつですね。
<kuromabo> 投票権持っている人はお願いしますです。
<mocchi> 次回までに、ですか？
<kuromabo> はい、できれば。
<hito_jp> 次回を目標にちょっと遅れてもいいからちゃんとやってね的な？
<hito_jp> 優先順位の高い順番でならべると「適切な評価　期限　ackかnakか保留投票」ですかねえ
<hito_jp> ああああ、ackかnakでなるべく保留投票しない、のまちがい
<jkbys> 気を失ってた
<kuromabo> wait-and-seeの1名と、Review QueueでKarmaが300以上の2人に対する投票でお願いします。
<jkbys> どうやって投票するんだっけ
<hito_jp> いいからそのページを音読してきてください（ひどい）
<jkbys> とてもむずかしい
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<jkbys> 終わりかな
<hito_jp> 自分はないです
<jkbys> 次回も火曜日でいいですか
<hito_jp> y
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20140527
<mocchi> はい
<jkbys> 6/3ということで。お疲れ様でした。
<mizuno> もう6月か
<mocchi> mizuno: 議事録の送信などお願いできます？
<hito_jp> 一行追加したのでみずのさん任せた！（家にたどりついたらしい
<mizuno> あいー
<mocchi> よろしくお願いします。
#ubuntu-jp 2015-05-25
<Newbie0086> i need a phone number from Japan to verification for my Twitter Account ,if any one can help me ?
<Newbie0086> :)
<Newbie0086> Twitter cannot support phone number from China
#ubuntu-jp 2015-05-26
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<jkbys> こんばんは
<jkbys> 人が少なくて議題もないな！
<ut_maito> こんばんわ。
<hito_jp> 小林さん6/20なんかしゃべってもらっていいでしょうか30分ですいいですね
<hito_jp> よし、イマジナリー小林さんから快諾をもらったので要件終了。
<jkbys> 6/20の件はMLにメールします
<hito_jp> 了解です
<hito_jp> スキップでいいかな……（くたびれている
<mocchi> 遅くなりました。
<jkbys> お疲れ様でした！
<mocchi> お疲れさまでした（遅れてごめんなさい
<ut_maito> お疲れ様です。
#ubuntu-jp 2016-06-05
<washuu1> 今晩は
<washuu1> I had a question. But... it wasn`t the input method (for japanese". It is just "gedit". さようなら　でわまたみ９んなさん
<washuu1> ＊みんあさん
#ubuntu-jp 2017-06-03
<ytubu> こんにちは
<yao_ziyuan> hi! does anyone know a laptop lighter than Panasonic RZ4C (745g)?
#ubuntu-jp 2018-05-28
<ttaa> はじめまして
<ttaa> 質問よろしいですか？
<ttaa> 誰もいらっしゃらないかなｗ
<uwabami> 見てる人はそれなりにいそうですけれどね.
#ubuntu-jp 2018-05-29
<konlo> こんにちは
#ubuntu-jp 2020-05-30
<africa> おはようございます
<africa> Grubの復旧についてご存知の方教えてください
<africa> ライブUSBからHDDのGrubを復旧する方法などありますか?
<barippi> 検索したところ https://www.hiroom2.com/2016/10/14/ubuntu-16-04-grub2を復旧する/ が引っかかりました
<africa> 申し訳ありません｡検索､上手ですね｡
<barippi> ありがとうございます
<africa> 雑談なんですが､普段Linuxを使っていて素朴な疑問もあります｡なぜプリインのオープンソースブラウザはFirefoxばかりなのでしょう?
<barippi> Chromiumのライセンスが複雑だからとかですかね、憶測でしかないんですけど
<barippi> ただ、LubuntuではデフォルトがChromiumみたいですね
<africa> 私はFirefoxでいいんですが､ディストロ提供者の立場で､何か利点があるのか?と疑問に思ってました｡
<barippi> 私は単なるホビーユーザーで詳しくとも何でも無いんですが、Firefoxは全部オープンソースだからじゃないかなぁと思ってます
<africa> 私もです｡
<africa> barippiさん､ありがとうございました｡これにて失礼します｡
<barippi> いえいえ
